

Ask HN: How do you book-mark web pages - sun123

I use different browsers in different places(Mozilla in office , Chrome in home, Dolphin in Android , safari in ipod touch). Is there any way we can sync all these book marks ? Perhaps there should be an android/iPhone app, and UI through the web.
======
kaolinite
Personally I use Firefox Sync. It's encrypted end-to-end and if you don't even
trust Mozilla with your encrypted data, you can set up your own sync server.
Chrome has something similar too however I'm unsure how open it is.

You can sync your bookmarks using Firefox Sync to your Android, if you were to
use Firefox for Android (it's pretty good and there are big improvements on
the way - I went to a talk about it at FOSDEM).

For your iPod touch, I have no idea, though it raises the question why you
need one when you have an Android phone but anyway.

For your home computer, you could switch to Firefox however I imagine there'll
be an addon that syncs bookmarks from Firefox Sync. I'd always recommend using
the more open service as it's far more likely to be supported.

------
psycho
There's <http://xmarks.com/> that can help you.

------
wumpushunter
I use diigo.com; it was recommended by another HN user (j45) some months ago.
Prior to that I was using Google Bookmarks, but I've moved all the bookmarks
from there into Diigo.

I love Diigo's ability to highlight a snippet of text on a page.

------
revorad
I use Instapaper. I know it's not for bookmarking but I already use it for
saving articles and can't be bothered to use something else for other types of
links.

------
janlukacs
Used Delicious in the past, now i just use Safari and only bookmark really
really important stuff.

------
einomies
I've found <https://kippt.com/> very handy.

------
jordhy
I use pinboard. It's really good.

------
nader
I use thinkery.me

